# OT: Mailman arrived....



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, it's not THE PACKAGE I'm waiting (well, Tacubaya too) anxiously. But I just got this small box with this books. Okay, nothing to do with bikes, but still it's something very fun!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn, I was already getting happy 

There's something wrong with our package, its supposed to had arrived by now...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Damn, I was already getting happy
> 
> There's something wrong with our package, its supposed to had arrived by now...


I was getting happy when the guard told me that they'd brought a box and left it at my house... then he said it was a small box... :madman:

I called today and still no news... I tried to call a number they gave me, but I had no luck going through! :madmax:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They are a bunch of mutheryuckers i'm gonna have a nervous collapse :sad:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

C'mon Roberto, we know you also ordered some Porn!!! Care to share??? :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Care to share??? :thumbsup:


No thanks. Me no likey no midget porn. :nono:

Haha jk rzoz


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> C'mon Roberto, we know you also ordered some Porn!!! Care to share??? :thumbsup:


It should have came along with some other "toys"... Come on, Rzoz... PICS!!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

My friend Luis just got his Marzocchi 888 from ebay 3 days ago but they send him in another box a camo shiver prety, prety nice  
obviously they were wrong and send it to him by mistake :skep:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gambox said:


> My friend Luis just got his Marzocchi 888 from ebay 3 days ago but they send him in another box a camo shiver prety, prety nice
> obviously they were wrong and send it to him by mistake :skep:


Do you know how much time he had to wait for the package to arrive? :skep:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

I did the transaction for him 3 or 4 weeks ago


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gambox said:


> My friend Luis just got his Marzocchi 888 from ebay 3 days ago but they send him in another box a camo shiver prety, prety nice
> obviously they were wrong and send it to him by mistake :skep:


So what, did he get two forks???


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Yep, he was about to call the seller to return the shiver this week


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gambox said:


> Yep, he was about to call the seller to return the shiver this week


umm, an honest man, glad to hear that:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I cant imagine having a 66rc2x. Im already used to wait for it after 1 month and a half :skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Any news??

No news is my news... :bluefrown:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm fyking pissed off :madman:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

no news.... buaa!

:madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> no news.... buaa!
> 
> :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


Hey Roberto, Tacubaya told me that you are going to call to aduana today to ask about your package. Could you please ask about mine too??

Tracking number: EQ094628931US

Baby Jesus will thank you


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey Roberto, Tacubaya told me that you are going to call to aduana today to ask about your package. Could you please ask about mine too??
> 
> Tracking number: EQ094628931US
> 
> Baby Jesus will thank you


Sorry, I called be4 the message, but the response was.. 'call this other phone number...'

:madman: :madman:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Funny, I got my much critizised Gravity Dropper last week and it arrived via Sepomex...   

KARMA is a beotch!!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> KARMA is a beotch!!!!!!


... and it will be back at you...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> ... and it will be back at you...


you 2 need to get a room!   guacala! jajajajaja

nahh I get the whole giving crap to each other joke, but just out of curiosity... when was the last time you guys rode together?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> you 2 need to get a room!   guacala! jajajajaja
> 
> nahh I get the whole giving crap to each other joke, but just out of curiosity... when was the last time you guys rode together?


Long time ago... Tigerdog was still around here.

Our schedules just haven't matched. He likes to ride early and I'm too lazy for that. He lives southbound DF, I live northbound.

Oddly... I have much appreciation for Mada, even though we have rode like two or three times together. We just "clicked in".

We both are old-schoolers... been on dirt for a long time and share points of view regarding riding stuff.

I must mention that I'm very thankful to him too... he brought my frame from the US, despite it almost costed him a divorce, gave me a saddle, etc 

As I've said before, he's a nice person... despite being a Homer.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, its been a while since we've ridden but like warp says we're both old school and we both "live" and breathe bikes. Yeah, I we like to hand out crap here, but I wouldn't do it with anyone I didn't appreciate.

That being said, we have to organize the next MTBR Mexico get together, although I might be out of action for a while due to the new baby arriving any day now :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Oddly... I have much appreciation for Mada, even though we have rode like two or three times together. We just "clicked in".
> 
> We both are old-schoolers... been on dirt for a long time and share points of view regarding riding stuff.
> 
> ...


Awwww how cute. I got a tear in my eye :smallviolin:

warp y mada debajo de un arbol... :headphones:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Awwww how cute. I got a tear in my eye :smallviolin:
> 
> warp y mada debajo de un arbol... :headphones:


Yeah, we have the same type of frienship you and Tacu have, exept for the sexual part


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Yeah, we have the same type of frienship you and Tacu have, exept for the sexual part


What, mada, you mean you're actually have an active sexual part?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Yeah, we have the same type of frienship you and Tacu have, exept for the sexual part


Its not my problem you receive anal pleasure every time you ride. We, normal people, do not engage in midget, gravity retarder or homosexual activities as homers do.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Its not my problem you receive anal pleasure every time you ride. We, normal people, do not engage in midget, gravity retarder or homosexual activities as homers do.


eeek! Talk about complete and absolut thread derailment.... we started talking about books and ended up with Mada's secret sex yearning....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What, mada, you mean you're actually have an active sexual part?


Not lately  You know, the joys of pregnancy...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Not lately  You know, the joys of pregnancy...


What??? you're pregnant? who's the father?? er... maybe I don't want to know....

j/k

Congratulations, good luck man!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Not lately  You know, the joys of pregnancy...


I see you are preagnant, when's the baby due? I told you you should've placed a condom in your gravitee retarder :nono:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Bringing the thread back to "the package" 

Roberto,

"Learning to see creatively" is a great book.. and Bryan Peterson a great photographer and instructor... you should check out "understanding exposure" also by him.

I read both from cover to cover almost in one sit down, if it wasn't for the time I spent playing with the cam trying his suggestions out...

As you know..practice, practice, practice!!!

some pics...

EDIT: the others were too big, so i switched for smaller versions...you can click on them to see them on flickr...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Not lately  You know, the joys of pregnancy...


Congrats! When are "U" due?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Bringing the thread back to "the package"
> 
> Roberto,
> 
> ...


Actually, those are very nice shots, thanks for sharing.

mind if I put my name on them and sell them to Natgeo?

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Actually, those are very nice shots, thanks for sharing.
> 
> mind if I put my name on them and sell them to Natgeo?
> 
> Congrats :thumbsup:


JEJEJEJE... good one.. but yes I would mind quite a bit....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Good photos to test my new Interpolarization program, see an example










I interpolarized your image to 7000 x 4364 pixels :eekster:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Good photos to test my new Interpolarization program, see an example
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. that's some mayor stretching :eekster: 

cool idea, but quality seems to go down fast .. better tune those algorithms


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I just interpolized your image again to 26 000 x 16209 pixels, it weighs 1.3gb


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I am using S-Pline regular, I havent had the chance to upgrade to S-Pline XL which is the most advanced algorithm..

I was able to stetch a very well focused image from 2048 pixels to 10 240 without a lot of distorsion


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I just interpolized your image again to 26 000 x 16209 pixels, it weighs 1.3gb


Cool! 

now we can wallpaper the apartment where I live :lol:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> JEJEJEJE... good one.. but yes I would mind quite a bit....




Damn! now that I wanted some cash to buy some stuff..

I'm also wanting to buy that exposure book, I really like the one I bought.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Damn! now that I wanted some cash to buy some stuff..
> 
> I'm also wanting to buy that exposure book, I really like the one I bought.


Sorry, but yeah, you really should get it.. it's a great book! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I am using S-Pline regular, I havent had the chance to upgrade to S-Pline XL which is the most advanced algorithm..
> 
> I was able to stetch a very well focused image from 2048 pixels to 10 240 without a lot of distorsion


I haven't done much extrapolation... only a little in PS... I will check out S-Pline...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, would you mind posting the link for a very high resolution pic? I want to see what my Mac is capable off, maybe i can reach the 100 Megapixels


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

crisillo said:


> I haven't done much extrapolation... only a little in PS... I will check out S-Pline...


PS interpolarization is crap, it uses a near neighbour algorithm I think, which is totally crap..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> PS interpolarization is crap, it uses a near neighbour algorithm I think, which is totally crap..


Yeah i know... but I usually don't print bigger than a4, so no need for a lot.. I usually only need to extrapolate about 10%

I will post a link later... I gotta hit the sack..it is late over here... C U


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Wow.. that's some mayor stretching :eekster:
> 
> cool idea, but quality seems to go down fast .. better tune those algorithms


Here is a close up of a 2'342,342x 1'723,423 pixels 45.2Gb image.... Since mtbr.com can't handle those sizes, I just cropped an eye cel...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Yeah i know... but I usually don't print bigger than a4, so no need for a lot.. I usually only need to extrapolate about 10%
> 
> I will post a link later... I gotta hit the sack..it is late over here... C U


g'night!

I really don't see a very big need to extrapolate, usualy images will look blurry whatever algorithm you use. And you don't need that much to print profesional pics (maybe those huge posters,,,, maybe).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I believe you are lying Roberto, the biggest photograph taken is 96,679 x 89,000 pixels


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I believe you are lying Roberto, the biggest photograph taken is 96,679 x 89,000 pixels


really, cool... then this xn-view super advanced image expanding algorithm would make that a 123,123'423,423 x 91,412'123,344 pixels, 2 terabytes image file.... but if I add an advanced image compression algorithm I will make that 2 terabyte image into a 23Kb file that can be sent via floppy disks... cool!

edit... probably it will take like 23.4 hours to uncompress so you can view it, though....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

All right. Enough talk about madas sexual preferences :eekster: Ive got a question:

By what method did you send your gravity retarder?? Were you able to track it at all while you were waiting?? 

This fork thing turned out to be a big hassle :madman:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yep, would you mind posting the link for a very high resolution pic? I want to see what my Mac is capable off, maybe i can reach the 100 Megapixels


Here's a 8.2 Mpix image from my 30d, I hope it helps your test  It is a little noisy since it was taken at ISO 800, but should be fine 

https://farm1.static.flickr.com/163/362564301_76f790455a_o.jpg


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Here's a 8.2 Mpix image from my 30d, I hope it helps your test  It is a little noisy since it was taken at ISO 800, but should be fine
> 
> https://farm1.static.flickr.com/163/362564301_76f790455a_o.jpg


Hey, after processing that image with an advanced image correcting algorithm using techniques too complex to contemplate in the net, I got the following, noise-free image.....

cool...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey, after processing that image with an advanced image correcting algorithm using techniques too complex to contemplate in the net, I got the following, noise-free image.....
> 
> cool...


Wow!

That's an awesome improvement... let's patent the algorithm!!! :lol:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Wow!
> 
> That's an awesome improvement... let's patent the algorithm!!! :lol:


btw. how good is the Canon 30D? I was going to buy a Canon Rebel XT, but decided on a Sony Alfa. Buyer remorse when I saw a Canon XTi, but the Alfa is pretty good overall.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> btw. how good is the Canon 30D? I was going to buy a Canon Rebel XT, but decided on a Sony Alfa. Buyer remorse when I saw a Canon XTi, but the Alfa is pretty good overall.


Pretty sweet! I upgraded from a 300d (the original Digital Rebel), and the performance jump was amazing. I had a chance to test the 400d (Rebel XTi) at Photokina 2006 and it seemed like a very capable camera at a great price. The image quality of the XTi and 30d is very similar (more Mpix on the XTi), but the overall camera speed is much higher on the 30d. I also prefer the magnesium body and having 2 dials instead of only one to change the settings is great for manual mode.

I haven't had a change to test the Alpha, but I am pretty sure Sony makes a great product... another reason I went with canon is for the broad lens availability.... though the Sony inherited a lot of lenses from Konica-Minolta, so you should have plenty to choose from too...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> All right. Enough talk about madas sexual preferences :eekster: Ive got a question:
> 
> By what method did you send your gravity retarder?? Were you able to track it at all while you were waiting??
> 
> This fork thing turned out to be a big hassle :madman:


I sent it from here via Estafeta and it got there without a problem, kind of expensive though ($250 pesos). Larry sent it back by USPS Priority Mail which had a tracking number and listing it as a warranty replacement, not as a new item.

I assume your fork was sent from the store and that the boys at aduanas are still figuring out what it is and how much to charge you for importing it... 

Next time let me know, I have a place where they charge you 30% of the price of the item, you just ship it to Laredo and they take care of the rest...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

*The Brown Santa (not the Sepomex Santa)...*

... stopped by my office and dropped some Magura Louise BAT Carbon with SL rotors!

180 / 160 rotors... schweeeeeet!

Good Bye, Julie!!!! Good riddance!!

Pics tonight... sorry, I know it's a big foul, but I'm so excited!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> ... stopped by my office and dropped some Magura Louise BAT Carbon with SL rotors!
> 
> 180 / 160 rotors... schweeeeeet!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!

Congrats!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ... stopped by my office and dropped some Magura Louise BAT Carbon with SL rotors!
> 
> 180 / 160 rotors... schweeeeeet!
> 
> ...


bummer, good 4 u, bad 4 us.... 

if you don't post pics tonight, those new Bat stuff pass to the mexican cycling comunity


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> bummer, good 4 u, bad 4 us....
> 
> if you don't post pics tonight, those new Bat stuff pass to the mexican cycling comunity


Not all good news... My stuff that comes via USPS/MierdoMex hasn't showed up yet...

And no way they will make it to the cycling community in Mexico... "parts are too hard to find, they're fiddly to set-up and they are very expensive"... 

Stick to Shimano/Hayes... 

(Yeah, I saw that thread on df_meb....    )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Not all good news... My stuff that comes via USPS/MierdoMex hasn't showed up yet...
> 
> And no way they will make it to the cycling community in Mexico... "parts are too hard to find, they're fiddly to set-up and they are very expensive"...
> 
> ...


.. you took your time to that reply, and I don't even remember my original reply, :thumbsup:

How did your magura arrived?

nice to hear it!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> .. you took your time to that reply, and I don't even remember my original reply, :thumbsup:


I tried to reply, but it didn't showed up... something I did wrong....



rzozaya1969 said:


> How did your magura arrived?
> 
> nice to hear it!


They came by UPS, so no contest... As I mentioned, the stuff coming by USPS is still lost in Aduanas Limbo.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats! What did you send by USPS?

We just discovered recently that my pagacke ENTERED aduana on the 12th on January. Thats 2 weeks after leaving the US :skep: :skep: :skep: 
Its just got 8 "dias habiles" in aduana right now. Im probably not going to get it for another 2 weeks   
I hope that the next time I track it, it doesnt show as delivered in Bethlehem Pennsylvania :eekster: 
F*ckin Edd Patel...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Congrats! What did you send by USPS?
> 
> We just discovered recently that my pagacke ENTERED aduana on the 12th on January. Thats 2 weeks after leaving the US :skep: :skep: :skep:
> Its just got 8 "dias habiles" in aduana right now. Im probably not going to get it for another 2 weeks
> ...


I'm too lazy to go back and search... when was it shipped to you after the "PA Incident"?

Also, how did you find out that it was in the Aduana? Calling Fonopost?

The stuff I'm getting via USPS/Sepomex is pedals, tyres, shifters/RD, etc... Shipped by Dec-29 and 30 and I still have no news on either of those two packages.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and search... when was it shipped to you after the "PA Incident"?
> 
> Also, how did you find out that it was in the Aduana? Calling Fonopost?
> 
> The stuff I'm getting via USPS/Sepomex is pedals, tyres, shifters/RD, etc... Shipped by Dec-29 and 30 and I still have no news on either of those two packages.


It was shipped on Dec. 26, and it left the US on the 28th. 
I found out that it was in aduana by tracking it in the Sepomex webpage, but it appeared only a few days ago rolleyes: ) I just called fonopost and they dont have any news, except that it is still in aduana.

Sepomex is really a big POS. 2 weeks to ENTER aduana??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and search... when was it shipped to you after the "PA Incident"?
> 
> Also, how did you find out that it was in the Aduana? Calling Fonopost?
> 
> The stuff I'm getting via USPS/Sepomex is pedals, tyres, shifters/RD, etc... Shipped by Dec-29 and 30 and I still have no news on either of those two packages.


we want pics! we want pics!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I want my fycking suspension god dammit

this is bull$hit


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> It was shipped on Dec. 26, and it left the US on the 28th.
> I found out that it was in aduana by tracking it in the Sepomex webpage, but it appeared only a few days ago rolleyes: ) I just called fonopost and they dont have any news, except that it is still in aduana.
> 
> Sepomex is really a big POS. 2 weeks to ENTER aduana??


Mine entered Aduanas on the 13th!!

Yipee!!!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Mine entered Aduanas on the 13th!!
> 
> Yipee!!!!!


Which package was that one? The USPS package??


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Karma is a BEYOTCH!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Which package was that one? The USPS package??


Yup... the one with the pedals and Schwalbes... 

I have no news on the one with the X.7 stuff, though...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bad news... I've just called our correos office. Yesterday the cleared their inbox warehouse, and they didn't had our package. Right now they're receiving packages sent by december 27 or 28th. 

:madman: :madmax:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bad news... I've just called our correos office. Yesterday the cleared their inbox warehouse, and they didn't had our package. Right now they're receiving packages sent by december 27 or 28th.
> 
> :madman: :madmax:


Bummer... Where's your post office? Mine's here around Santa Fe.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Bummer... Where's your post office? Mine's here around Santa Fe.


Its in Dr. Galvez, near the market in San Angel and Revolucion.....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bad news... I've just called our correos office. Yesterday the cleared their inbox warehouse, and they didn't had our package. Right now they're receiving packages sent by december 27 or 28th.
> 
> :madman: :madmax:


oh no.. and can't you ask somewhere else.....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> oh no.. and can't you ask somewhere else.....


well... I've tried, they all keep transfering me to another number....

:madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> well... I've tried, they all keep transfering me to another number....
> 
> :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


as they say..patience is a virtue (I hope you have it )

Seriously, I hope it appears soon...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bad news... I've just called our correos office. Yesterday the cleared their inbox warehouse, and they didn't had our package. Right now they're receiving packages sent by december 27 or 28th.
> 
> :madman: :madmax:


Packages SENT or packages that ENTERED aduana by the 27th???
My pagackage entered aduana on the 12th and was sent on the 26th, so yours might have entered somoething like the 8th.

Ill say it again, Sepomex really sucks donkey [email protected]


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Packages SENT or packages that ENTERED aduana by the 27th???
> My pagackage entered aduana on the 12th and was sent on the 26th, so yours might have entered somoething like the 8th.
> 
> Ill say it again, Sepomex really sucks donkey [email protected]


Yeah.. it seems these guys take too long.. and customs does too.. bummer


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Yeah.. it seems these guys take too long.. and customs does too.. bummer


I ordered a tyre from Bikerbob last Nov-28th... it appeared at his door TODAY! "Returned to Sender".

TWO FREAKING MONTHS LATER!!!

WTF???!!! :incazzato:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I ordered a tyre from Bikerbob last Nov-28th... it appeared at his door TODAY! "Returned to Sender".
> 
> TWO FREAKING MONTHS LATER!!!
> 
> WTF???!!! :incazzato:


What can I say? yep, Sepomex really sucks! I had no problems previously, but I'm just getting a lot of poo this days waiting and waiting.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What can I say? yep, Sepomex really sucks! I had no problems previously, but I'm just getting a lot of poo this days waiting and waiting.


I'd say do not desperate just yet... I just got a box from Bikerbob too that he sent on the 29th of December.

He sent it via Global Priority (Tracking numbers "LC...."), which is "less" than the Global Express used by Chad (Tracking numbers "EQ....").

The package sent by Chad is bigger, contains more expensive stuff and despite being sent one day after, it comes through a service that should be quicker.

So I think there's a problem with the Aduanas indeed.

Proof of it is that they had never ever bothered before to open a package of the ones I've received... this time it was opened. There were no missing parts, to be honest. But they indeed opened it.

They must have a hard time figuring out how to classify the bike stuff.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'd say do not desperate just yet... I just got a box from Bikerbob too that he sent on the 29th of December.
> 
> He sent it via Global Priority (Tracking numbers "LC...."), which is "less" than the Global Express used by Chad (Tracking numbers "EQ....").
> .....


Our tracking number that we got was "PQ", which stands for "PIN... QALIDAD"


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I ordered a tyre from Bikerbob last Nov-28th... it appeared at his door TODAY! "Returned to Sender".
> 
> TWO FREAKING MONTHS LATER!!!
> 
> WTF???!!! :incazzato:


Damn... that tire is already worn out


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'd say do not desperate just yet... I just got a box from Bikerbob too that he sent on the 29th of December.
> 
> He sent it via Global Priority (Tracking numbers "LC...."), which is "less" than the Global Express used by Chad (Tracking numbers "EQ....").
> 
> ...


It is weird that customs doesn't contact you to declare the contents of the package... both here in Germany and in CR, either you or a representative (could also be a freight company) has to present the bill for things to be classified. In Costa Rica I usually got package through a company called Aerocasillas, they receive the packages in Miami and deliver in San Jose, way faster than "Correos de Costa Rica" with USPS, so that is my preferred path.

Here in Germany, the transactions is USPS & DHL (owned by Deutsche Post), usually when the package arrives at the local customs office (in my city) they sent me a notice to present a copy of the bill personally, and then I have to open the package to check the contents...

Usually a USPS Global Express Mail package gets here in 5 working days .. and Global Express Guaranteed in 3 days that's how I shipped my frame because of insurance restrictions by Deutsche Post on GEM packages...

it would seem that customs is the major delay, just because they don't contact the recipient to find out how to tax the contents... 
weird, huh?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

hey guys.. just to help change the mood... what about some new stuff...

look what I got.. the XT RD I got with the store credit from the revelation screw up 

First some weights.. the old one has some extra grams of dirt

M-760 low normal (rapid rise)



M-761 high normal



Both together



Installed!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Our tracking number that we got was "PQ", which stands for "PIN... QALIDAD"


So Roberto they told you they were clearing packages that they received up to Dec 27 or were they packages that got there since Dec 27?

Alan package entered aduana like 2 weeks after arriving to Mexico, so our package probably entered aduana on the 28th of December


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> hey guys.. just to help change the mood... what about some new stuff...
> 
> look what I got.. the XT RD I got with the store credit from the revelation screw up


You weight weenie...

I also got shifters, cassette and RD! X.7... I'll try SRAM's medicine... 

My wife is showing up some interest on learning to ride and getting a bike.

Now I have almost a wheelset, hydro disc brakes and Alivio/Deore tranny, plus a couple stems, a h-bar... I basically need very few things to get it done.

Sasquach... any interest on getting rid of that Rincon frame along with the MX? Lemme know...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> You weight weenie...
> 
> I also got shifters, cassette and RD! X.7... I'll try SRAM's medicine...
> 
> ...


That's a sweet idea.. I got my GF a Specialized HardRock Comp for women for xmas 2005, of course I did some upgrading.. Marzocchi MX Comp fork, Avid BB7s, disc wheelset... I got the bike from ebay with less than 10 kms on it for about 300 EUR (the tires still had "hairs" on them) and with the upgrades it is at about 550 with all new stuff....

you are half way there.. so go for it!!!!

My GF does go with me some times on easy trails..she didn't pick up MTBing as us "MTB freaks"... but she still enjoys the bike around town and on the occasional forest trail ride


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> So Roberto they told you they were clearing packages that they received up to Dec 27 or were they packages that got there since Dec 27?
> 
> Alan package entered aduana like 2 weeks after arriving to Mexico, so our package probably entered aduana on the 28th of December


I really don't know and I didn't though asking. I'm hoping that's what happened, so hopefully they're still on a Queue somewhere. The deal is, we can't track that, or know who to ask. If we call customs they tell us to call correos, and correos tells me they don't know anything, to call sepomex, which in turn sends us back to square one.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I really don't know and I didn't though asking. I'm hoping that's what happened, so hopefully they're still on a Queue somewhere. The deal is, we can't track that, or know who to ask. If we call customs they tell us to call correos, and correos tells me they don't know anything, to call sepomex, which in turn sends us back to square one.


In the most extreme case we can call first all the post offices in 50k proximity


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> .....
> My wife is showing up some interest on learning to ride and getting a bike.
> 
> Now I have almost a wheelset, hydro disc brakes and Alivio/Deore tranny, plus a couple stems, a h-bar... I basically need very few things to get it done.
> ...


Hey Warp, pretty cool about your wife... if you need, I think I have some tires I might donate to the Warpette Bike Foundation.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey Warp, pretty cool about your wife... if you need, I think I have some tires I might donate to the Warpette Bike Foundation.


Thanks, bro!!

I first need the Warpette frame and fork. I can go cheapo on the frame, but I don't wat to go RST or Suntour on the fork... I already know enough to know it's torture.

I don't think she would become a hardcore fan like us freaks, but she has always been attracted to cycling as is not as tiresome as jogging or else. She doesn't know pain... yet :devil:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks, bro!!
> 
> I first need the Warpette frame and fork. I can go cheapo on the frame, but I don't wat to go RST or Suntour on the fork... I already know enough to know it's torture.
> 
> I don't think she would become a hardcore fan like us freaks, but she has always been attracted to cycling as is not as tiresome as jogging or else. She doesn't know pain... yet :devil:


Well, you can also buy a Flamme, which are used by Turbo. 

Anyway, I think I still have the Stumpy headset, I just don't know if I still have the spacers, though. Other than that, I think that my spare parts bin is almost empty. Well, I have some Michellin ergonomic grips or Race Face Good'n Evil ones.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks, bro!!
> 
> I first need the Warpette frame and fork. I can go cheapo on the frame, but I don't wat to go RST or Suntour on the fork... I already know enough to know it's torture.
> 
> I don't think she would become a hardcore fan like us freaks, but she has always been attracted to cycling as is not as tiresome as jogging or else. She doesn't know pain... yet :devil:


Maybe a Tora on ebay... or look for a skareb or r7 (used or even new, they re being blown out all over the place.. and she is a very light rider) so you might be able to get a nice deal on the fork

one rediculously cheap frame is the nashbar signature steel frame... lots of guys on the SS forum have gotten it... not that light but very cheap..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Here's the link for the frame.. how do $45 sound???

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...toreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Frames/Bikes


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks, bro!!
> 
> I first need the Warpette frame and fork. I can go cheapo on the frame, but I don't wat to go RST or Suntour on the fork... I already know enough to know it's torture.
> 
> I don't think she would become a hardcore fan like us freaks, but she has always been attracted to cycling as is not as tiresome as jogging or else. She doesn't know pain... yet :devil:


BTW, which frame are you planning on? Or is it still too soon to ask?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Here's the link for the frame.. how do $45 sound???
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...toreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Frames/Bikes


Nice... but maybe the shipping and such would kill the benefits of the price. Remember I'm at Mexico.

Yeah, I'm thinking a cheapo Zoke or something like that. The R7 would be a nice choice for the wife... or a Marathon SL on closeout.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Nice... but maybe the shipping and such would kill the benefits of the price. Remember I'm at Mexico.
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking a cheapo Zoke or something like that. The R7 would be a nice choice for the wife... or a Marathon SL on closeout.


Well... remember the theme of the post, I don't think that right now I would be looking for another SEPOMEX history, and if he goes any other option (UPS, DHL), shipping will be a mayor stuff.

I think that I've seen below $100 usd frames that might work pretty good.

On forks, I'm not that sure about.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> BTW, which frame are you planning on? Or is it still too soon to ask?


I was thinking Sasquach's Rincon... :devil:

I don't even know the size, to be honest. She's like 5' 5" but don't know her inseam. I think she will be fine with a Men's frame as she's not exactly short for a girl and has long torso for a girl too... but long term plans are a SC Juliana.

I'm thinking also some Alubike or such... I want a nice fork, though. Something not completely bottom end. A good suspension fork makes the ride experience totally enjoyable.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Nice... but maybe the shipping and such would kill the benefits of the price. Remember I'm at Mexico.
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking a cheapo Zoke or something like that. The R7 would be a nice choice for the wife... or a Marathon SL on closeout.


I haven't forgotten that you are in Mexico 

just showing an option... when I was looking for my SS Jenson's Zion was cheaper than my alternatives over here (on one's were much more expensive).. even with shipping... so I know 

well I do have a 2004 Marathon SL in great shape if you want to talk


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I'd say do not desperate just yet... I just got a box from Bikerbob too that he sent on the 29th of December.
> 
> He sent it via Global Priority (Tracking numbers "LC...."), which is "less" than the Global Express used by Chad (Tracking numbers "EQ....").
> 
> The package sent by Chad is bigger, contains more expensive stuff and despite being sent one day after, it comes through a service that should be quicker..


Hmmm. I hope mine doesnt take long..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I haven't forgotten that you are in Mexico
> 
> just showing an option... when I was looking for my SS Jenson's Zion was cheaper than my alternatives over here (on one's were much more expensive).. even with shipping... so I know


Thanks, Cris! I appreciate the good advice.
I didn't mean to be rough... Sorry.

It's just that I can get a decent quality Mexican frame (Alubike) for around 80 bucks or something.



crisillo said:


> well I do have a 2004 Marathon SL in great shape if you want to talk


Lesseee....

Short travel? - Check!
Great Damping - Check! (actually it has HSCV!! That's the duck's nuts!)
And most importantly... IS MOUNTS? - CHECK!!!

If it doesn't have IS mounts, I should have to buy a new Julie front brake or getting her a 200mm rotor with an adapter! :eekster:

Lemme know Cris!
Is it at Deutschland or Tico-land?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks, Cris! I appreciate the good advice.
> I didn't mean to be rough... Sorry.
> 
> It's just that I can get a decent quality Mexican frame (Alubike) for around 80 bucks or something.
> ...


It has 105mm travel, IS mounts, HSCV and ECC5 and it is right here... it was on my SS until it was replaced by the Rev.. so it's still warm and with less than 10 hours on new oil 

I will have it around here for a couple of weeks, since I will go to Brazil for a holiday in Feb... so you have time to think about it and see if it fits your needs... then we could work something out 

Here are the IS mounts


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> It has 105mm travel, IS mounts, HSCV and ECC5 and it is right here... it was on my SS until it was replaced by the Rev.. so it's still warm and with less than 10 hours on new oil
> 
> I will have it around here for a couple of weeks, since I will go to Brazil for a holiday in Feb... so you have time to think about it and see if it fits your needs... then we could work something out
> 
> Here are the IS mounts


Looks gorgeous... shoot me the price via PM, please.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I was thinking Sasquach's Rincon... :devil:
> 
> I don't even know the size, to be honest. She's like 5' 5" but don't know her inseam. I think she will be fine with a Men's frame as she's not exactly short for a girl and has long torso for a girl too... but long term plans are a SC Juliana.
> 
> I'm thinking also some Alubike or such... I want a nice fork, though. Something not completely bottom end. A good suspension fork makes the ride experience totally enjoyable.


Hahaha. I would sell it to you with no second thoughts, but my dad says that it is now "his" bike. Although he never uses it, (and I bought it) he doesnt like when I take off parts of it to transfer to the chimpira haha. :skep: 
If sell it, ill tell you. 6,000 pesos would be ok for frame and fork? I need to recover what I spent on the 66, you know.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> ...
> If sell it, ill tell you. 6,000 pesos would be ok for frame and fork? I need to recover what I spent on the 66, you know.


You must be kidding me..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You must be kidding me..


For sale, Brand New Giant Rincon and Marzocchi MX Comp ETA Fork!
Price 6000 M.N.
Very few miles, only used on sundays, never jumped or abused.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> For sale, Brand New Giant Rincon and Marzocchi MX Comp ETA Fork!
> Price 6000 M.N.
> Very few miles, only used on sundays, never jumped or abused.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


HEY, CRIS!!!

*
HAPPY FREAKING B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

How many? I hope you spend a really terrific day (and year) and don't get drunk and ride!

I got your PM's


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> HEY, CRIS!!!
> 
> *
> HAPPY FREAKING B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


Thanks a lot, Rene! 27 y.o., man I'm getting old! 

I've been having a good day.. just came back from a 1 hour spin before sundown... the Revelation is quite impressive... further testing tomorrow 

I will go out tonight with some friends, but I promise not to drink too much.... (my GF is in Italy on a work trip, but gets back tomorrow )



Warp said:


> I got your PM's


okidokey!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Thanks a lot, Rene! 27 y.o., man I'm getting old!


I'll be 32 by the end of the month... You're Aquarius too... that's why yo're so cool, bro!



crisillo said:


> I've been having a good day.. just came back from a 1 hour spin before sundown... the Revelation is quite impressive... further testing tomorrow


Rzoz... Let me try that Rev, please. 



crisillo said:


> (my GF is in Italy on a work trip, but gets back tomorrow )


Party time!! (Now and some more when she gets back  )


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'll be 32 by the end of the month... You're Aquarius too... that's why yo're so cool, bro!


Aquarius rule, my best biking buddy... my dad... is also Aquarius.. Jan 30th  We rule!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Warp said:


> Rzoz... Let me try that Rev, please.


Roberto be nice  (well after you get the AM SL1, this year hopefully)



Warp said:


> Party time!! (Now and some more when she gets back  )


Oh yeah.. party today and tomorrow


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ......Rzoz... Let me try that Rev, please.  ....


let's wait until I get the AM SL, then I think we can arrange something... I really like the Revelation. I think it's different than your AM, but it should also work good on the blingblade.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> let's wait until I get the AM SL, then I think we can arrange something... I really like the Revelation. I think it's different than your AM, but it should also work good on the blingblade.


I promise not to thrash it.... Intentionally. :devil:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

JESUS F*CKING CHRIST!

I called fonopost today because I had nothing better to do. I was expecting the usual "we dont have any more information blah blah we like necrophilia blah blah" but the guy told me that my package left aduana on the 24th and it is supposed to have arrived by now. :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

They open on satudrays, so Im going tomorrow to see if its already there


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> JESUS F*CKING CHRIST!
> 
> I called fonopost today because I had nothing better to do. I was expecting the usual "we dont have any more information blah blah we like necrophilia blah blah" but the guy told me that my package left aduana on the 24th and it is supposed to have arrived by now. :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> They open on satudrays, so Im going tomorrow to see if its already there


Fedding told ya!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Patience!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Fedding told ya!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Patience!


Its one thing to have patience, but its another thing to wait 1 month with 23 days :yikes: 
This means that rozayas package will not take much more either.

My precioussssss...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Its one thing to have patience, but its another thing to wait 1 month with 23 days :yikes:
> This means that rozayas package will not take much more either.
> 
> My precioussssss...


Well... I waited a month for my Phaon... That's not to mention I haven't received my tyre that I ordered back by the end of november.

My package shouldn't be far from delivery too. If it's following the "entry" order, yours entered on the 8th, mine on the 13th... It should take one week more to get my pedals, Schwalbes and another set of Louises.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... I waited a month for my Phaon... That's not to mention I haven't received my tyre that I ordered back by the end of november.
> 
> My package shouldn't be far from delivery too. If it's following the "entry" order, yours entered on the 8th, mine on the 13th... It should take one week more to get my pedals, Schwalbes and another set of Louises.


Who's getting the "other set of Louises"???


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Who's getting the "other set of Louises"???


Me, but could be of any lucky person who'd be willing to pay for cheap.

I ordered the Louises from Chad and then Magura made me an offer I could not refuse. NOT. It was a lifetime opportunity.

So, the Louises (BAT Carbons, 180/160 too) are up for sale at just recovery cost. Just what I paid to Chad... which here in Mexico, it's a damn good price.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Me, but could be of any lucky person who'd be willing to pay for cheap.
> 
> I ordered the Louises from Chad and then Magura made me an offer I could not refuse. NOT. It was a lifetime opportunity.
> 
> So, the Louises (BAT Carbons, 180/160 too) are up for sale at just recovery cost. Just what I paid to Chad... which here in Mexico, it's a damn good price.


:yikes: :shocked: :yikes: :shocked: :yikes: :shocked:

(spill the beans...)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> (spill the beans...)


That'd be spam....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Me, but could be of any lucky person who'd be willing to pay for cheap.
> 
> I ordered the Louises from Chad and then Magura made me an offer I could not refuse. NOT. It was a lifetime opportunity.
> 
> So, the Louises (BAT Carbons, 180/160 too) are up for sale at just recovery cost. Just what I paid to Chad... which here in Mexico, it's a damn good price.


PM me for what you have in mind, i might be interested.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This saturday when I got home, I got a voice message from the postal office that one of my packages had arrived. But, darn, it was the tripod, not the wheels. I don't know why it's taking soooo long. Chad told me he sent everything in a frame box. It's not as if the box was tiny and easy to loose....

OTOH, there was a lot of boxes in the postal office, but I didn't browse any box that size :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> This saturday when I got home, I got a voice message from the postal office that one of my packages had arrived. But, darn, it was the tripod, not the wheels. I don't know why it's taking soooo long. Chad told me he sent everything in a frame box. It's not as if the box was tiny and easy to loose....
> 
> OTOH, there was a lot of boxes in the postal office, but I didn't browse any box that size :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


Bummer... at least you have a new toy to keep yourself entertained for a while... go and do some night shots with the new legs :thumbsup:

EDIT: a shot for inspiration


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> This saturday when I got home, I got a voice message from the postal office that one of my packages had arrived. But, darn, it was the tripod, not the wheels. I don't know why it's taking soooo long. Chad told me he sent everything in a frame box. It's not as if the box was tiny and easy to loose....
> 
> OTOH, there was a lot of boxes in the postal office, but I didn't browse any box that size :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


Bummer... the only logic about that is that you can fit less big boxes inside a delivery truck.

Dang... My last box hasn't showed up either. And it's the most expensive shipment.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

This is breaking news!!

Called Fonopost and guess what? My freaking brakes had been at the Post Office since Jan-23rd!!!!

I have to pay taxes - 450 pesos, but it's not the end of the world, yet hefty. I'll take it as they're getting all the money they haven't got from me in the past.

But why do you have to track/guess your package yourself through a not-traceable-friendly system when all they have to do is call you, drop a note of send an e-mail?

Oh, bugger.... I'll stop complaining and go get my stuff tomorrow!  

Schwalbes, Times, Maguras... dang, I'm sweating bullets!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Bummer... the only logic about that is that you can fit less big boxes inside a delivery truck.
> 
> Dang... My last box hasn't showed up either. And it's the most expensive shipment.


I don't think there's any logic about it except that correos mexicanos as a system is too eficient and fast......

Glad about your other box


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I just got a delivery from an Estafeta guy 










One word: DAMNNNN

These things are brutal, they brake soo fycking amazing


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I just got a delivery from an Estafeta guy
> 
> These things are brutal, they brake soo fycking amazing


Yeah, they are... sometimes too much.

If you want to tame them, simply put the pad on the inner side (the one closest to the wheel) a bit farther from the disc than the outer one. This will give them the so much needed modulation. Otherwise, they're On-Off switches. You want to scrub speed, not locking your wheels... 

They're great, you'll love them! :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I just got a delivery from the post office!!!! :eekster: :eekster: 

Ill see if I can take a couple of pics. It is like 50mm bigger than the suntour! 

Oh and a small question. Is it normal for the low speed compression know to get harder and harder as you close it?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I just got a delivery from the post office!!!! :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> Ill see if I can take a couple of pics.


Call Rzoz to your place to take pics with that mega-camera he has...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Yeah, they are... sometimes too much.
> 
> If you want to tame them, simply put the pad on the inner side (the one closest to the wheel) a bit farther from the disc than the outer one. This will give them the so much needed modulation. Otherwise, they're On-Off switches. You want to scrub speed, not locking your wheels...
> 
> They're great, you'll love them! :thumbsup:


I did the setup for them to feel like hydraulics because the problem is not power or modulation, but my fingers getting tired because of the lever force and tension..

Now I press a bit and they start breaking, press 1cm in the lever and the wheel has stopped

I'll try them out on the mountain and experiment..

JUST WAITING FOR THE FYCKING 66 SL SO I HAN HAVE MY FYCKING BIKE READY FYCKING SEPOMEX FYCKERS


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I just got a delivery from the post office!!!! :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> Ill see if I can take a couple of pics. It is like 50mm bigger than the suntour!
> 
> Oh and a small question. Is it normal for the low speed compression know to get harder and harder as you close it?


It is perfectly normal, don't worry and enjoy.

Congrats!!!!!

btw.. if you need pics, you can use mines


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> This is breaking news!!
> 
> Called Fonopost and guess what? My freaking brakes had been at the Post Office since Jan-23rd!!!!
> 
> ...


Sweet!

I guess the Sepomex guys read this thread and now decided to release all your packages at once :lol:


----------

